

Good books to read on Product Development - rasoom

Hello,<p>I am endeavoring to broden my horizons in this domain so I would like to request if someone may suggest me any good books to read to learn more about product development, product strategy, product visioning. It would be heartily appreciated. Thanks.<p>-Muneeb
======
lfcipriani
I read this one: [http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Lov...](http://www.amazon.com/Inspired-Create-Products-Customers-
Love/dp/0981690408)

Inspired: How To Create Products Customers Love by Marty Cagan

It's short, well written and covers several visions (product, engineering,
etc).

~~~
rasoom
Thanks for the recommendation

